# Two more Warriors



## varsity (Feb 5, 2008)

Special Warfare Operator Chief Petty Officer Nathan H. Hardy (SEAL), 29, of Durham, New Hampshire, and Special Warfare Operator Chief Petty Officer Michael E. Koch (SEAL), 29, of State College, Penn., were killed while conducting combat operations in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom February 4, 2008.

http://www.wavy.com/Global/story.asp?S=7826513&nav=23ii

God speed.


----------



## Spartans_Own (Feb 5, 2008)

Rest in Peace Warriors

~Never Forgotten~


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 5, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## harryhubbard68 (Feb 5, 2008)

The end can come at any time.  Live it up and get your s!@# in order!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 5, 2008)

Rest in Peace, thoughts and prayers with your families and Brothers.


----------



## bella (Feb 5, 2008)

prayers for them, their team and thier family. 
RIP thank you for keeping me free!


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 5, 2008)

RIP


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 5, 2008)

RIP CPO's Hardy and Koch

Prayers out to your families and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## Ravage (Feb 6, 2008)

RIP Warrior Frogs


----------



## ROS (Feb 6, 2008)

Godspeed, heroes.


----------



## Ex3 (Feb 6, 2008)

May they rest in peace.




The Teams are really having a tough week.  This makes four men lost.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 6, 2008)

RIP Warriors, time to rest.


----------



## car (Feb 6, 2008)

RIP


----------



## 0699 (Feb 6, 2008)

Damn.

RIP Warriors.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 6, 2008)

Rest easy Sailor Warriors!

Your watch is over.


----------



## JBS (Feb 6, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## AWP (Feb 6, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Feb 6, 2008)

ROS said:


> Godspeed, heroes.



Oh my, another two ... a bad week for the Teams, and their friends and families. 

God bless them for doing their part to keep us safe.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rest In Peace Warriors.


----------



## elle (Feb 7, 2008)

Rest In Peace, prayers of condolence to their families.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Feb 7, 2008)

RIP warriors....


----------



## docdeathST4 (Feb 9, 2008)

Naaaatte Haaarrrdy 
HOOYAH NATE HARDY!

Miiiichaaael Koooch 
HOOYAH MICHAEL KOCH!


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is a pic put together by the guy's.


----------

